# Looking for working line breeder around Maryland



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I am looking for a working line breeder in Maryland, Virginia or Washington D.C. If any of you know of a reputable breeder in those locations please let me know. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Von Ibso near Harrisburg PA. Not to far from Maryland but a little out of your listed range.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@jax08 thank you for the reply. Im going to call them today. 
Any more recommendations for any nearby breeders? Thank you.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I remember being impressed by Blackthorn based on my research. They are in Virginia.

Note that I do not have a dog from them nor did I visit them. 

Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Steve Hong Dog Training, Doggy Boot Camp, Dog Aggression, Long Island, Manhattan, New York

http://www.vonwyndmoor.com/

Home - Bojovnika K-9


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I love the lines and dogs from Stanislaus especially their stud Visco. However I have no personal dealings with this breeder. They are in PN. Here is their website http://pagsd.com/ 

Gertz Shepherds is located in Crownsville MD but I am not completely impressed and her breedings seem to be aimed more towards active pet homes, I could not find any titles on her dogs. Out of her breeding program i like Valentino but he is still young and pending health certs will be used as one of her studs. I have never spoken with her or met her dogs. Here is her website http://gertzshepherds.com/

Both breeders have a Facebook and breed working line GSD's


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

johnsonhaus in Maryland has some nice litters planned.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What kind of drives are you looking for?
Stanislaus German Shepherds just had a litter with two of my favorite dogs in their program; Visco vom Spartianville and Booku Vom Kavalerie. I took these photos from their website, Visco, Booku, then the pups.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oops didn't attach. Visco, Booku and then the pups. They appear better/bigger on the website for some reason they saved funky.


----------



## Snowmyst (Feb 21, 2015)

I have a pup from Blackthorn and love him. He's almost 13 weeks and runs me ragged...lol Christine has some nice dogs. She has a litter getting ready to drop any day now.


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Zahnburg Kennels in Gettysburg pa. A friend and I have males from two different litters and cannot be happier with them.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Johnson-Haus German Shepherd Breeder/Dog Trainer, Frederick Maryland

Carolina is a member here too.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@misterc Thank you! I visited the page and I am also impressed with their dogs. I sent her an email about any upcoming litters, now just waiting for a reply. Thank you for the response!


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@MaggieRoseLee Thank you for the recommendations! I sent Bojovnika k9 an email and called vonwyndmoor a call and they said they would call back with information about any upcoming litters. Thanks again for the response!


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll third Blackthorn -- I have a 9yo from Christine and I'm getting a pup from her this summer. She's in central VA.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@LoboDog Thank you for the recommendation and pictures! I agree both parents are impressive, specially the stud Visco. That looks like a great breeding! I just sent them an email through their website regarding this litter, now just waiting for a response. Thank you for the great recommendation!


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@LoboDog Im looking for a family companion/personal protection dog.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@Snowmyst hahaha! I can imagine! Thats great news I emailed her and now just waiting for a reply. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@Renofan I just spoke with Art, he was very informative and he said that he does not have any litters at the moment but he might for the fall. I will definitely and keep and eye if anything comes up. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've watched Renofan's dog and the other dog work. Both are very nice. Definitely keep in contact with Art.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@KayosandHavoc I spoke with Dennis and he said that they have one due at the end of the summer. So I will definitely keep myself updated on it. Thank you!


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@Jax08 I definitely will! And I spoke with Dennis from Johnson Haus and his puppies are priced above my planned budget to spend for a puppy which is tops $1,800. But he said he might have a planned litter in the summer from a male thats not proven so the price might be lower.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@katey that's awesome! From which of her planned litters are you planning on getting the puppy in the summer?


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

Yomar_01 said:


> @katey that's awesome! From which of her planned litters are you planning on getting the puppy in the summer?


I'm hoping for a female from Jedi/Leia litter (Jedi is my dog's half-brother, which is extra exciting for us). Jubilee's litter is due any day now and that one looks great as well.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I PM'ed you.


----------



## Snowmyst (Feb 21, 2015)

Jubilee's in labor right now! You're getting a star wars pup. That's the litter I wanted if I hadn't been able to get one from Astur and Apollo.



Katey said:


> I'm hoping for a female from Jedi/Leia litter (Jedi is my dog's half-brother, which is extra exciting for us). Jubilee's litter is due any day now and that one looks great as well.


----------



## GertzSheps (May 20, 2015)

Hello, My name is Rachelle, I noticed my kennel "Gertz Shepherds" popped up in this thread. So I wanted to just drop by and say hello. I am fairly new in this world (wasn't born into it, was passionate all my life about German Shepherds and at an age where I could afford nice dogs I began my program), and while it is true that my personal dogs do not have working titles on them, I do take great pride in what Im producing. 

To produce the drives, temperaments, and the build I like to see in a dog, I have shipped dogs with lines and traits I desire from all over the country to me. Ive recently acquired a Sportwaffen dog that I am very happy working with so far. So for people looking for titled dogs I totally understand why you may not be completely impressed with my program. While I do have lots of titles in the bloodlines I choose, I am still working on having my own dogs titled personally.

Having said that, my puppies are priced accordingly. My dogs come with health guarantees, a lifetime come home policy I take very seriously, and I keep in touch with every family that takes home a Gertz Shepherd. I take so much pride in my dogs and enjoy watching them grow over the years to make sure I do produce what I desire, and any questions day or night I am more than willing to answer for my families. 

It is true I aim more toward the average family. I want a dog with drives and a dog that CAN work. But I also want a dog with a proper off switch and won't be bouncing off of the walls in a home. Solid temperaments are very important to me. 

I have bred no more than a litter a year for a few years, and my dogs are my family, not puppy machines. I put a lot of money, time and thought into my dogs and my pairings and I have lots of great mentors in this world that help me learn along the way. 

As for Valentino, yes he is a pup out of a litter I bred two years ago. I am very proud of how he is maturing and this summer I will have his health scans done. Hips, elbows and DM for starters. And Ill go from there! He is the son of my dog Atticus who is the center of my program. Atticus is everything I dream about in a German Shepherd, and Valentino seems to be living up to his fathers awesome traits.

I have worked with dogs and horses my whole life.At 26 I am starting my own business with a boarding/daycare/grooming facility. Hoping that once I am on my feet in that aspect of my life I will have more opportunity to title my personal dogs. My dogs are however worked on the sleeve and in obedience often and they do have what it takes to be great workers.

My website is very much not updated, my Facebook page however is updated almost daily and I am more than willing to speak to anyone who has any questions for me about my dogs or my small program. They are my world. Im thrilled to say I have a lot of happy and returning customers and so far lots of happy healthy dogs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Personal protection as in will actually be trained to do bite work? Much more involved training-wise.

If so that will kick things up a notch or two the care with which breeder you choose. 

Welcome to the site and good luck with the puppy hunt! 






Yomar_01 said:


> @LoboDog Im looking for a family companion/personal protection dog.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@Katey The jedi/Leia litter looks like is going to be great. Congrats to you if you get one! I sent her an email regarding her upcoming litters, now just waiting for a reply.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Blackthorne or Stanislaus. I really like Stanislaus' young female De'Vada.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

At the very least - make sure that the parents of your prospective puppy have certified hips and elbows. 

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals 

Look up kennel names, dogs names etc to see if dogs produced by breeders are being x-rayed and are getting passing grades. If you are willing to spend $1800 you should get a puppy with both parents titled and credentialed (ie - hips, elbows and DM). Look and see if there is actually a program of multi generations or if the breeders are merely buying dogs and producing puppies...you can do searches on working dog dot eu or the pedigree database to get some idea of the number of generations and credentials of a kennel. I just looked up a couple of dogs being used for breeding and they have no hip certifications.

Also make sure that what is being produced is livable and stable and sane. Make sure the breeder has the background and experience to evaluate the puppies....and has a history in the breed and in the sport if they are selling working line dogs.

Good luck!


Lee


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@GertzSheps Hi Rachelle, thank you for the information you gave in your post. I like the approach you are taking in your breedings in having well rounded dogs. The things you mention are things I was told to look for in a good breeder. I will give you a follow in your facebook page. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Avorow (Jul 18, 2008)

I think that 1800 is high for a dog that will be mostly a companion / family member. For that kind of money I do want generations and full certs.

For a loyal pet, I think knowing what is behind your dog in the first three or four generations is great. I am not sure that I would want a schutzhund pup if all I wanted was a companion.

That said, I have a Wolfstraum female, Wicked, who is my pride and joy. I also have a Gertz bitch, my granddog, Hexe. She is a sweet female and I look forward to the first generation of Rachelle's breedings getting OFA'd. Hexe goes in next Friday!


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@Avorow I completely agree, $1,800 for a mostly companion dog is really high. The problem is that all of the breeders I have found charge no less than $1,500-1,800 and the prices just keep rising past $2,500 and up. If you know of any breeder charging below that produces healthy pups, it would be awesome! thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

why should you want a lesser quality pup in health and temperament because you don't want to show/train/compete???? It costs to produce good quality, no matter the end purpose. I pick my companion pups first from my litter to be sure that the temperament is going to be sucessful for the companion home. It costs just as much to produce that companion pup as it does the one who goes to the working home. 

Lee


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@wolfstraum You must have misread what I wrote to Avorow. I never said I wanted a lesser quality pup in health and temperament because I don't want to compete, I simply agreed with him that 1,800 for simply family companion dog is a lot ...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Awww - but when you say that a well bred, credentialed litter is too high priced for a companion and then looking at litters due to price - which ARE using dogs without hip/health certs and price is lower and more what you feel it SHOULD be for a companion - you ARE getting a lesser quality dog for less money......more unknowns, more potential health problems.....

I do not differentiate prices on companion pups vs working homes....they have the same parents, the same potential and pups are placed where I feel they will be the most successful - whether as a companion to a 3 year old or a working prospect. In fact, the puppy for the family with the 3 year old (which unbeknowst to me was due to be a family with a 3 year old and a newborn within a month!!!!) was more difficult and more critical to choose than the working prospets. It boiled down to two puppies which I took to the buyers home and spent a few hours testing to decide. That 3 year old will sit in the giant size dog bed and read to the puppy, will sleep with that puppy and that puppy is never far from the child when it is awake. Both parents will be home all summer wtih the 3 year old, the puppy and the newborn.....and I will check in every few weeks and am on call if they have questions or need help......Why should that puppy be of any less value than the pup going to a working home???

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yomar_01 said:


> @wolfstraum You must have misread what I wrote to Avorow. I never said I wanted a lesser quality pup in health and temperament because I don't want to compete, I simply agreed with him that 1,800 for simply family companion dog is a lot ...


Wait...think that logic thru a minute...

So you want the same quality pup in health and temperament...

...you want exactly the same...

....but you don't want to pay for it?

These dogs all come from the same litter. What makes one a great working prospect doesn't make the other that is suitable for you worth less!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have said it before - I will say it again

Nice photos....pretty photos ... tons of photos

Passionate rhetoric, all the right catch phrases

DO NOT MAKE A REPUTABLE OR GOOD BREEDER!!!!!!!!!!

*A GOOD BREEDER WILL HAVE EXPERIENCE IN WORKING, TRAINING, PERSONAL ACCOMPLISHMENTS PRIOR TO JUMPING IN AND MAKING PUPPIES - ANYONE CAN BUY DOGS AND THROW THEM TOGETHER WHEN THEY ARE IN HEAT AND MAKE PUPPIES AND TAKE PHOTOS.*


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ what Lee and Jax said, especially if you want a dog truly capable of protection.

$1800 give or take $200 is the going price for a dog that comes from health tested, HOT or BHOT breeders of WLs, working titles that they put on their dogs.

You may want to consider an American Showline, especially if you are looking for the deterrent effect of a GSD but don't want the cost and drives needed to do actual protection work?

In edit: btw why a WL? Just in case you've been told WLs don't get HD, it's not true that they are immune to hip dysplasia. They have the same health issues as SLs.

I respectfully suggest some more research is in order.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@wolfstraum @Jax08 I can agree with you guys in that you should not differentiate prices on companion pups vs working homes since they come from the same parents and it cost the same to raise them. All I simply did was respond to avorow post in which I agreed that $1,800 is a high price for a pup, yet I know I have to be willing to spend around that much money to get a good pup...


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@ gwenhwyfair Im looking for a working line because I like their looks since almost all the breeders I had found for showlines had dogs with extremely sloped backs, although Im sure not all showlines are like that. I also did research as to how the temperament is different on WL and SL because I didn't want to make my decision based on just looks and know how the drives are higher in WL because it is needed for the type of work they do. I also know both WL and SL share the same health issues since they are GSD'S.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.K. Thank you for the explanation.

Sometimes people are misinformed about hip dysplasia and it can cause them to make mistakes when picking a puppy.

On WLs IMO it's even more important you go with a breeder that works and titles their dogs. The reason is they will know what drives their lines bring to the table and will be better able to help you select the pup that fits you best.

Stick around, you can pick up a lot of great information here.


----------



## LaurelMD (Jan 8, 2015)

I just went thru this exactly a year ago. Looked up breeders, found that $1800 was to expensive, and went with the lower cost one. Now I did prelims on my puppy found that he has mild HD, and I am trying to figure out what I should do. At this point I am attached to him, and am looking at several thousand in heavy vet bills. The breeders mentioned, especially Lee and Dennis, know there dogs, and can pick a great puppy for you. 

Wish I had bought from them. Moral of the story, the extra few hundred at the beginning will save you thousands later.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you have a contract? Did you look at the lines history of OFA's? Why are you looking at several thousand in heavy vet bills? Is he symptomatic? My girl will be 8 this year with mild HD. Give him supplement, keep his muscles strong.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LaurelMD said:


> I just went thru this exactly a year ago. Looked up breeders, found that $1800 was to expensive, and went with the lower cost one. Now I did prelims on my puppy found that he has mild HD, and I am trying to figure out what I should do. At this point I am attached to him, and am looking at several thousand in heavy vet bills. The breeders mentioned, especially Lee and Dennis, know there dogs, and can pick a great puppy for you.
> 
> Wish I had bought from them. Moral of the story, the extra few hundred at the beginning will save you thousands later.


Very sorry to hear this....at the same time.....MILD HD is NOT a death sentence and many dogs do fine with it when well managed. Surgery should only be done if you have a definitive diagnosis from OFA vets, and the x-rays are very good and the dog is bad enough to warrant surgery as recommended by a good orthopedic specialist....!! A friend (board member here!) had a female done who came back moderate - the x-rays were lousy!!!! The vet sent them in without her seeing them....after much consideration and discussion, she was convinced to get them redone....the dog went OFA Good! The x-rays look like they are 2 different dogs! The lousy ones were just that....lousy!

And I agree - getting a pup from someone who has generations of related dogs, with knowledge of the family and production is a better bet - but there are still NO guarantees on HD - hip structure from 8 or 9 generations back can pop up and a dog can fail...but not all failures are bad structure and not all fails are equal.

Hoping you can resolve your boy's hips and he lives out a long healthy (otherwise) life!

Lee


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Stanislaus shepherds i nowhere near the D.C. area! Up by Lake Eerie


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@LaurelMD Hi, sorry to hear about your dog. Hope he gets better. Thanks for the advice, I will definitely spend the extra money in the beginning to increase my chances of a healthy pup than have to pay for it later on. I spoke with Lee and Dennis and I will be keeping an eye on their next litter. Thanks again for the advice, best wishes.


----------



## Yomar_01 (Dec 1, 2014)

@gdsteve Hi, thanks for the post. I really like their dogs. I sent them an email regarding an upcoming litter that should be due soon but they are all reserved so I will have to wait or keep looking... Thanks for the post!


----------

